# Would like help overclocking my Q6600



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

Ive tried like hell to get this thing stable past 3GHz and I just cant seem to do it. I dont know if its a limitation or what, but I would like some help from you guys to see if you cant help me out. There seems to be more Q6600 owners here than anywhere else I have gone. 

I have a Q6600
4GB of ddr2 800 ram (2x2GB sets) running at 5-5-5-15
EVGA 680i NF-68-A1 motherboard
8800GTS 640MB at 600/1000
Thermaltake V1 CPU cooler 
OCZ 850watt PSU

I think that covers it. I cant seem to get out of the damn 9xxx range in 3D06. Stock is 9020. Seems with a rig like mine, I can crank out over 10000 maybe even more. I dont know if its because I have an 8800GTS or what, but everyone with a quad core has a GTX and gets well over 10000. 

So any help will be appreciated. If you need further info, just ask and I will provide it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 31, 2007)

I think you should try overclocking with 2 gigs of ram rather than 4 first.

That way, you arnt risking possibly frying 4 gigs of ram.
Also, having 4 gigs is often seen to limit overclocking.


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 31, 2007)

What is your FSB at this point.  Also I am assuming you have the absolute latest bios for that board correct?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 31, 2007)

what are your memory timings and speed at your max stable fsb? and also are your cpu temps and psu okay?


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 31, 2007)

panchoman said:


> what are your memory timings and speed at your max stable fsb? and also are your cpu temps and psu okay?



psu is fine lol...


----------



## panchoman (Oct 31, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> psu is fine lol...



you never know  the extra volts and energy required by the cpu could be enough to drain the psu. i just happen to know a good bit about psu's and thats why i try to help in situations where the psu might be involved.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2007)

it's a problem with the 680i chipset and the q6600. i have the same problem. i have tried every 680i board out(i am a dealer so i have them all)with the q6600 and have had the same problem. i contacted nvidia an they said it's a known problem and they are tring to come up with a solution.

just know that your not alone with this problem. i have talked to at least 40 other people with the same problem. get a p35 board and try it for yourself. i can get my q6600 to 4.2ghz on a p35 board but i'd rather have SLI!!!


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 31, 2007)

panchoman said:


> you never know  the extra volts and energy required by the cpu could be enough to drain the psu. i just happen to know a good bit about psu's and thats why i try to help in situations where the psu might be involved.



Its a SLI certified PSU. Its sexy.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 31, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Its a SLI certified PSU. Its sexy.



sli certification doesn't mean much, just means that its nvidia tested to work with certain sli configs.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 31, 2007)

panchoman said:


> sli certification doesn't mean much, just means that its nvidia tested to work with certain sli configs.



The watts are good anyway, I already checked.
Look up "ocz Gamexstream 850 watt"
Its more than sufficient.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 31, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> it's a problem with the 680i chipset and the q6600. i have the same problem. i have tried every 680i board out(i am a dealer so i have them all)with the q6600 and have had the same problem. i contacted nvidia an they said it's a known problem and they are tring to come up with a solution.
> 
> just know that your not alone with this problem. i have talked to at least 40 other people with the same problem. get a p35 board and try it for yourself. i can get my q6600 to 4.2ghz on a p35 board but i'd rather have SLI!!!



Yup especially Evga A1 revisions.  

And you two arguing about the psu....it could be either.  Maybe if it was a defective Psu it's possible, likelihood close to zip, possiblity defiantly, never rule out the psu.  But when trying to overclock, it shouldn't be the first think you ask unless it's really obvious it sucks.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 31, 2007)

thats quite intersting about 680i's, i thought they were even 45nm ready, and they cant go over 3.0 with a q6600, i hope nvidia comes out with a patch or something to fix it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> I think you should try overclocking with 2 gigs of ram rather than 4 first.
> 
> That way, you arnt risking possibly frying 4 gigs of ram.
> Also, having 4 gigs is often seen to limit overclocking.



Thanks, but I have tried that before I got the 4GB. It was about a month or so that I got the other 2GB set with the same results.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 31, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> And you two arguing about the psu....it could be either.  Maybe if it was a defective Psu it's possible, likelihood close to zip, possiblity defiantly, never rule out the psu.  But when trying to overclock, it shouldn't be the first think you ask unless it's really obvious it sucks.



I ruled out PSU because:
1 - Its sufficient
2 - Even if its defective, I assume that the OP is experienced enough to realise that his/her PSU is defective. If he wasnt able to discern that he probably wouldnt be overclocking, although Ill admit that it does happen.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> What is your FSB at this point.  Also I am assuming you have the absolute latest bios for that board correct?



1337 with absolute latest BIOS.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah, i started figuring it out when i noticed that i could OC a e6600 on the same board and get into the low 4ghz range easily, but the q6600 wont boot past 3ghz. i tried several different q6600's and all have had the same problem. the really instersting part is that those same q6600 chips would hit 4ghz on a p35 board without much voltage increase. thats how i figured it out. i contacted nvidia and they confirmed the problem. it still doesn't make sense though. 

asus claims support for the 45nm chips on 680i. im waiting for the 790i in January.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

panchoman said:


> thats quite intersting about 680i's, i thought they were even 45nm ready, and they cant go over 3.0 with a q6600, i hope nvidia comes out with a patch or something to fix it.



Well this is great. Had I known that, I would have saved up for a P35.  

The 680i does support 45nm Penryn's. 

Well Im super pissed about this now. Damn you nVIDIA!


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 31, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah, i started figuring it out when i noticed that i could OC a e6600 on the same board and get into the low 4ghz range easily, but the q6600 wont boot past 3ghz. i tried several different q6600's and all have had the same problem. the really instersting part is that those same q6600 chips would hit 4ghz on a p35 board without much voltage increase. thats how i figured it out. i contacted nvidia and they confirmed the problem. it still doesn't make sense though.
> 
> asus claims support for the 45nm chips on 680i. im waiting for the 790i in January.



Well with the A1 Evga 680i....I know the problem is power deliver...the power regulators (err I have no clue what the proper term is) just aren't beefy enough to keep up with overclocked quad cores.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Well with the A1 Evga 680i....I know the problem is power deliver...the power regulators (err I have no clue what the proper term is) just aren't beefy enough to keep up with overclocked quad cores.



Well this is sad news indeed. Now I want a new motherboard and cant afford one.  

Anyone want to buy my EVGA motherboard?  Or an Athlon XP rig?

Btw, to whomever said it, my temps are right now 48C. Oddly enough, they were in that area before I overclocked. (B3 stepping) 

I highly doubt its the power supply as I most likely wouldnt have been able to stay 100% stable with my 3GHz OC since August of this year. (which is when I bought/built the system) 

Im able to overclock past 3GHz and boot, it just doesnt stay stable if that makes a difference.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 31, 2007)

Damn that sucks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2007)

i've got a brand new asus p5k deluxe wifi edition. sealed in the box. never used. i am a local supplier in Kansas City. www.kccellandpc.com 

i'll cut some one a deal.... the first person to send $210 (200+10 shipping) to my paypal account gets it. i can gaurranty that it works and if for some unforeseen reason it doesn't, i will give you a refund.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 31, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> i've got a brand new asus p5k deluxe wifi edition. sealed in the box. never used. i am a local supplier in Kansas City. www.kccellandpc.com
> 
> i'll cut some one a deal.... the first person to send $210 (200+10 shipping) to my paypal account gets it. i can gaurranty that it works and if for some unforeseen reason it doesn't, i will give you a refund.



If its brand new, why would there be a chance it wouldnt work ?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

Id buy it in a heart beat if I had the cash.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> If its brand new, why would there be a chance it wouldnt work ?



Its just like anything. It can work one minute, and the next it doesnt. Luck of the draw.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

How about a trade? Lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> If its brand new, why would there be a chance it wouldnt work ?



i dont want anyone thinking im trying to screw them. all im saying is, if you get it and it doesn't work... i'll give you your money back. it's brand new so i dont see why you would have a problem with it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How about a trade? Lol



what do you want to trade? like i said... im a store so, i probably already have what your wanting to trade me.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 31, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> i dont want anyone thinking im trying to screw them. all im saying is, if you get it and it doesn't work... i'll give you your money back. it's brand new so i dont see why you would have a problem with it.



Fair enough. I usually only see people say that when they are selling a used or refurbished product. I get your drift though and I can understand your need to be an assuring seller


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> it's a problem with the 680i chipset and the q6600. i have the same problem. i have tried every 680i board out(i am a dealer so i have them all)with the q6600 and have had the same problem. i contacted nvidia an they said it's a known problem and they are tring to come up with a solution.
> 
> just know that your not alone with this problem. i have talked to at least 40 other people with the same problem. get a p35 board and try it for yourself. i can get my q6600 to 4.2ghz on a p35 board but i'd rather have SLI!!!



Dear friend you are mistaken the EVGA 680I NF68 T1 and A1 were redisigned with better power phase systems and will overclock the hell out of a Q6600 I know I had one with a B3 Q6600 it did 3.4ghz and with a Go those boards will hit 3.6 to 3.7ghz. The older revision board 680I nf68 TR /AR were limited to around a 1333 fsb or 3.0ghz but not the newer revison boards. post you specs on evgas wweb site and forum they will overclock your board.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> what do you want to trade? like i said... im a store so, i probably already have what your wanting to trade me.


It would be something you already have. It's my motherboard. But since I do college online, I cant afford to be down. Unless I want to use my socket 462 computer.


----------



## hat (Oct 31, 2007)

B3 stepping huh? Just leave it be at 3GHz. B3's top out around 3.3 anyway. The extra 300MHz is NOT worth the $$/effort/time it takes to get a new board.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2007)

my current chip is a G0 q6600. it wont boot past 3.024ghz. im using a asus striker extreme. vcore has to be set to 1.4825 in the bios to be stable in the OS.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> It would be something you already have. It's my motherboard. But since I do college online, I cant afford to be down. Unless I want to use my socket 462 computer.



Don't you dare trade that board it will overclock the hell out of a quad post you need help here http://www.evga.com/forums/tt.asp?forumid=13


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> my current chip is a G0 q6600. it wont boot past 3.024ghz. im using a asus striker extreme. vcore has to be set to 1.4825 in the bios to be stable in the OS.



Striker extremes have trouble overclocking q6600 and are full of bugs. You must have a first revision 680I board the EVGA A1 and T1 board are not like that.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Don't you dare trade that board it will overclock the hell out of a quad post you need help here http://www.evga.com/forums/tt.asp?forumid=13



I have. Nothing.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have. Nothing.



http://www.nvidia.com/docs/CP/45121/nforce_680i_sli_overclocking.pdf

read that aswell your doing something wrong Nivida and evga made that board specifically to overclock quads if you cannot do it with that board you won't be able to do it with another board . Your rams bad or something.


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi...I too cant go over 3,06 Ghz and get stabillity , no way and tryed a lot diferent config´s.Working  Watercoolled , but temperatures aren´t problem.I´m believing MeM´s are the problem , but ???.Manage to BOOT Bios and XP at 3,36 Ghz but it goes off past some minutes and i can´t run PI test as it should.So back to 3,06 and waiting till some more info.I heard ppl talking about getting 4,0 Ghz on Q6600 but never saw any one showing it or some bench at that speed.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

*look harder next time hope this helps right from EVGA's web page*



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have. Nothing.



*This is for my GO stepping Q6600*: 
QDR 1640Mhz 9x multi unlinked 
CPU  1.5375 
FSB   1.3 
MEM   use manufacturers settings. Set to 820Mhz for 1:1 ratio 
SPP   1.3 
MCP   1.5 
HT     1.3 

Remember, these work for me and may not work with your rig. I'm on water with the A1 board. Good Luck! 

_____________________________

eVGA 680i A1 p30 XP-32bit 
Q6600 GO stepping 1640 QDR 9x multi 3.69Ghz linked/synched 
Team Group Extreem pc2 6400 @820Mhz 1:1 4-3-4-10 2T 
Samsung and Asus Sata DVD drives 
WD Raptors 
MSI 8800 Ultra SLI @690/1150 3dmark06 19,103 
160.03 driver 
Water cooling by Swiftech, EK, Danger Den and Thermochill. 
BenQ 24" monitor 
Logitech z5500 
Bluegears sound card 
Thermaltake 1.2 KW 
Thermaltake Armor 9000 
Game play: BF2 UT2004 FAR CRY GRAW2


*here is the whole thread *http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=93908&mpage=1&key=&#93908


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

Aguiar said:


> Hi...I too cant go over 3,06 Ghz and get stabillity , no way and tryed a lot diferent config´s.Working  Watercoolled , but temperatures aren´t problem.I´m believing MeM´s are the problem , but ???.Manage to BOOT Bios and XP at 3,36 Ghz but it goes off past some minutes and i can´t run PI test as it should.So back to 3,06 and waiting till some more info.I heard ppl talking about getting 4,0 Ghz on Q6600 but never saw any one showing it or some bench at that speed.




now you have seen one


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> *This is for my GO stepping Q6600*:
> QDR 1640Mhz 9x multi unlinked
> CPU  1.5375
> FSB   1.3
> ...



*[Here is another link on a different forum same question *

http://forums.slizone.com/index.php?showtopic=9391&pid=66530&st=0&#entry66530


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2007)

i've seen the light!!! so i should be able to hit 4ghz and break 20k in 3dmark06? t1 or a1? obviosly the tr is the old one right? would the new 45nm chips OC well on the striker? thanks trt740


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> i've seen the light!!! t1 or a1? obviosly the tr is the old one right? would the new 45nm chips OC well on the striker? thanks trt740



I don't believe so the EVGA rep said the first revsion 680I boards were made with no Quad core avaiable to test in so when they finally came out they found this problem and only a few companies XFX EVGA and a few other revised the boards the offered free upgrades if you upgraded to a quad, 650I boards have the same problem. The striker extreme suffers from this aswell.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> i've seen the light!!! so i should be able to hit 4ghz and break 20k in 3dmark06? t1 or a1? obviosly the tr is the old one right? would the new 45nm chips OC well on the striker? thanks trt740



The listed score was with a my new board a P35, however, my old EVGA 680I T1 would take my OLD  Q6600 B3 stepping chip to 3.7 but the chip would overheat ( so it wasn't the board it was the chip). Even that old B3 chip did 3.4ghz 24/7 orthos prime stable. So drawing on that info,with a 680I board like I had a (A1 or T1) and a GO stepping Q6600 I would say atleast 3.6ghz. Remember the 680I series handles memory better than P35 boards because of the unlink function, there FSB is lower 500FSB or less but current Intel quads don't like a FSB very much over 450 anyways so it makes little difference.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> The listed score was with a my new board a P35, however, my old EVGA 680I T1 would take my OLD  Q6600 B3 stepping chip to 3.7 but the chip would overheat ( so it wasn't the board it was the chip). With a  680I board like I had a (A1 or T1) and a GO stepping Q6600 I would say atleast 3.6ghz. Remember the 680I series handles memory better than P35 board because of the unlink function there FSB is lower 500FSB or less but current Intel quads don't like a FSB very much over 450 anyways so it makes little difference.



so whats the difference between the a1 and the t1? the tr is the old one right? i can get a a1 for $79 new in the box all day.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> so whats the difference between the a1 and the t1? the tr is the old one right? i can get a a1 for $79 new in the box all day.



Warranty physically they are Indentical the T1 has a 3 year warranty the A1 a lifetime warranty. Same board, exactly the same board.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

here are the two you want 
A1 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188013 

T1 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188012


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> so whats the difference between the a1 and the t1? the tr is the old one right? i can get a a1 for $79 new in the box all day.



Yes TR and AR board are old revsion and will o/c the hell out of dual cores but with Quad 1333 fsb is the limit.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

*more settings to help you*



trt740 said:


> *[Here is another link on a different forum same question *
> 
> http://forums.slizone.com/index.php?showtopic=9391&pid=66530&st=0&#entry66530



Oct 28 2007, 07:06 PM Post #12  


SLI Newbie


Group: Members
Posts: 33
Joined: 22-July 07
Member No.: 12,101
CLUB SLI Member: No



 you want your FSB at no less than 1.5V

you also want to run the north bridge at least 1.5v and the south bridge at lesat 1.55v

i run mine like so:

fsb: 1.5
MCP: 1.55
SPP: 1.65
HT: 1.6


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

also I think with the striker extreme there are revisons that will overclock a quad but I have seen the same problem your posting alot so I'm not sure what to say. I have a rule if it is a pain in the ass I give it my all and move on.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> also I think with the striker extreme there are revisons that will overclock a quad but I have seen the same problem your posting alot so I'm not sure what to say. I have a rule if it is a pain in the ass I give it my all and move on.



read this http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/244093-30-asus-striker-extreme talks about the strikers problems with quad cores and 1333 fsb


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> read this http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/244093-30-asus-striker-extreme talks about the strikers problems with quad cores and 1333 fsb



appears there is some kind of resistor mode you can do to help the striker extreme overclock a quad humm looking for it now. Here is the mod but it will only get you to 1333 fsb it is as I said the extreme has trouble going over a 1333fsb with a Quad.  http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=499340


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> appears there is some kind of resistor mode you can do to help the striker extreme overclock a quad humm looking for it now.



yeah. let me know. i hate switching out boards on my main machine.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hope this helped guys if you sell your quads and get E6850 they will do these speeds for benching in those boards. Might be easier they were designed really for dual core chips and they will really o/c them. Night all off to bed. let me know how this turns out with the EVGA board something is being done wrong there. Check to make sure your PCIe slot is set to 100 mghz turn all that enhancement shit off listed in the guide I posted and try those settings if thats not it it's ram , PSU or just a bad board.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2007)

i guess i should give my e6700 a shot on the ol striker.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> i guess i should give my e6700 a shot on the ol striker.



If you set use like 1.65v+ 1.60v with vdroop you will hit 4.0ghz with a e6700 use the overclockers guide I posted for the e6700. For 24/7 I bet you get 3.7ghz or 3.8ghz with a e6700 at like 1.55v


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> http://www.nvidia.com/docs/CP/45121/nforce_680i_sli_overclocking.pdf
> 
> read that aswell your doing something wrong Nivida and evga made that board specifically to overclock quads if you cannot do it with that board you won't be able to do it with another board . Your rams bad or something.



this one


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> If you set use like 1.65v+ 1.60v with vdroop you will hit 4.0ghz with a e6700



that high huh? i've hit 3.6 @ 1.45v


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> that high huh? i've hit 3.6 @ 1.45v



You are safe with good air cooling up to 1.55v in bios which usually is really 1.5v with droop for 24/7 use. For benching you can go higher most intel chips can take a voltage of 1.6v but it will shorten the chips life but for benching it's okay. With my quad Ive use 1.7v for benching but quad are beefed up. My everyday clock is the 3.8ghz in my signature my bios is set to 1.525v but with voltage droop it's really 1.475v


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

I will give the guides a read right now. 

I will run Memtest while i am at work tomorrow. That will be a guaranteed 8hr run. I doubt I will get any errors as I dont get BSOD's or anything of that sort and the system's stability is 100% at 3GHz.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I will give the guides a read right now.
> 
> I will run Memtest while i am at work tomorrow. That will be a guaranteed 8hr run. I doubt I will get any errors as I dont get BSOD's or anything of that sort and the system's stability is 100% at 3GHz.



most people say 6 hours of prime is considered stable and remember no program on earth other than orthos uses 100 percent of a chip potential ever.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

I said Memtest not prime. 

With Prime, I usually go for about 8-10 hrs. 12 depending if I work that next day and how tired I am.  I usually let it go while I sleep or when Im gone for hrs on end so Im not bored out of my skull.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

Okay. Some good news (I think). Just for shits and giggles, I was going to contact Intel to see if I could convince them to swap me out with a G0 because of "stability issues" what with the core running so hot for me. They asked for system specs and one happened to be BIOS revision. I coudlnt remember so I went to EVGA's website. Come to find out, they released a BIOS update for their 680i SLi boards on 10/3/2007 which I was unaware of. It addresses teh following:   	

The following was updated in release P31:

    ** Improved Core 2 Quad 1333 stability and overclocking*
    * Improved Core 2 Duo 1333 overclocking
    * Resolves issues with G0 stepping CPU's detecting odd multipliers

So naturally I'm kicking myself right now for not looking earlier. I am running on the P30 BIOS. I am going to give this BIOS a download and install and I will let you guys know what goes down within the next 24. 

Thanks for all the help thus far. It is appreciated immensely.  This is the most help I have gotten from any forum I have visited with this issue. Again, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> most people say 6 hours of prime is considered stable and remember no program on earth other than orthos uses 100 percent of a chip potential ever.



Hi...Thanks for showing yours Bench...regard to them i´ve never tryed so higher CPU Volt.Really awsome the 1.7xx Volts you show.I´ll try it with larger power set ( so far 1.4 V).
However i manage to run Orthos for 4. 30 hours ( the ORTHOS Beta Jonhy Lee version ) and it only worked with 2 cores , not 4...is that the correct Orthos ?.Let me tell you , i´ve got a frickin B3

For all...now i´ve seen a Q6600 @ 4,xxx Ghz.


----------



## Davidelmo (Oct 31, 2007)

I have the same problem - specs in my sig.

PC will simply NOT boot with as FSB of over 1245 (311 x 4) and I can't get the CPU over that 3Ghz mark.

I've upped the voltage, reduced the CPU multiplier, loosened memory timings. Nothing seems to work.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

Davidelmo said:


> I have the same problem - specs in my sig.
> 
> PC will simply NOT boot with as FSB of over 1245 (311 x 4) and I can't get the CPU over that 3Ghz mark.
> 
> I've upped the voltage, reduced the CPU multiplier, loosened memory timings. Nothing seems to work.



It won't go higher the strtiker extreme has trouble going over a FSB of 1333 read above. It is ment to overclock dual cores and run quads up to fsb 1333


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

Aguiar said:


> Hi...Thanks for showing yours Bench...regard to them i´ve never tryed so higher CPU Volt.Really awsome the 1.7xx Volts you show.I´ll try it with larger power set ( so far 1.4 V).
> However i manage to run Orthos for 4. 30 hours ( the ORTHOS Beta Jonhy Lee version ) and it only worked with 2 cores , not 4...is that the correct Orthos ?.Let me tell you , i´ve got a frickin B3
> 
> For all...now i´ve seen a Q6600 @ 4,xxx Ghz.



That was for benching only my clocks are listed below.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 31, 2007)

It's not your CPU are you listening I had the same board you do as do several people on EVGA's web page it was designed to overclock a Quad core unlike the Striker Extreme. I had your board and a B3 stepping chip quad and it oced to 3.4ghz and 3.3ghz to 3.5 ghz on a B3 is the average. *IT IS NOT YOUR MOTHERBOARD OR CHIP YOUR DOING SOMETHING WRONG OR YOU HAVE A BAD PART OR CRAPPY OVERCLOCKING PART BUT MOST LIKELY NOT YOUR MOTHERBOARD IT'S YOUR RAM , PSU  OR YOUR JUST MISSING SOMETHING IN YOUR BIOS CAUSING INSTABILITY.*


----------



## Davidelmo (Oct 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> It won't go higher the strtiker extreme has trouble going over a FSB of 1333 read above. It is ment to overclock dual cores and run quads up to fsb 1333



Well, that sucks.

Mind you I did get it to boot with an FSB of 355 (1422), with a multipler of 8 (2.84Ghz). 

I had to run the RAM in 1:1 mode though, giving me a RAM speed of only 710.

Wouldn't work with a multi of 9, which would have given me 3.2Ghz.

I rolled back the bios from 1305 to 1303, which did help. It wouldn't boot past 333 no matter what i did with the 1305 BIOS.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2007)

sell your striker and go with the evga A1 board. i got one today and now the quad runs 4.13ghz  no problem. asus hasn't fixed the problem with the 1333fsb


----------



## panchoman (Oct 31, 2007)

thought that the 680i's also had the same problem as strikers, 0_o. 

hey fit, what are your temps @ 4.1??


----------



## Davidelmo (Oct 31, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> sell your striker and go with the evga A1 board. i got one today and now the quad runs 4.13ghz  no problem. asus hasn't fixed the problem with the 1333fsb



I just bought this thing, dammit!

Is there any chance a new BIOS might fix the problem or is it an inherent hardware thing that can not be changed?

Either way, if I can only get to 2.8Ghz I guess that isn't so bad. I still have a very fast PC that will play pretty much any game maxed out.

If I was going to get a new board I'd probably just go for a P35. I don't want to run SLI, and I have heard that those boards overclock really well too.. plus they're a lot cheaper than the Striker.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2007)

Davidelmo said:


> I just bought this thing, dammit!
> 
> Is there any chance a new BIOS might fix the problem or is it an inherent hardware thing that can not be changed?
> 
> ...



take your board back or send it back. temps are 26c under load, but im running it with a freezone water/TEC cooler now. i'll post more about it later. im taking my daughter trick or treating now.


----------



## Davidelmo (Oct 31, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> take your board back or send it back. temps are 26c under load, but im running it with a freezone water/TEC cooler now. i'll post more about it later. im taking my daughter trick or treating now.




Hmm, I bought the PC custom built from a site where you select all the parts and they build it for you. Guess I made a bad choice on the Striker Extreme.

I'm just not sure how easy it is to send it back or have it changed. I'm not sure if they'll take it back because technically there is nothing wrong with it. It runs just fine at stock settings and does what it is supposed to.
If I do actually manage to get them to take it back, I'll have to pay for shipping and I'll probably be charged for the installation, plus the new motherboard. If I take the mobo out and sell it myself and have to buy a new board I'll make a loss, and it will probably invalidate my warranty with the company who built it.

I don't know if it's worth spending more for an extra 400-500Mhz (assuming a different board would get the Q6600 up to about 3.3-3.4Ghz)?

Bugger


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2007)

So I let Memtest run while I was at work and I got home and my computer was OFF! Dont know what happened there. Doubt it's due to faulty RAM as I highly doubt they are faulty.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 1, 2007)

Davidelmo said:


> Hmm, I bought the PC custom built from a site where you select all the parts and they build it for you. Guess I made a bad choice on the Striker Extreme.
> 
> I'm just not sure how easy it is to send it back or have it changed. I'm not sure if they'll take it back because technically there is nothing wrong with it. It runs just fine at stock settings and does what it is supposed to.
> If I do actually manage to get them to take it back, I'll have to pay for shipping and I'll probably be charged for the installation, plus the new motherboard. If I take the mobo out and sell it myself and have to buy a new board I'll make a loss, and it will probably invalidate my warranty with the company who built it.
> ...



your forgetting thats 300 to 500 mghz x4 cpu cores thats a giant amount, and worth it take it back.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 1, 2007)

trt740 said:


> your forgetting thats 300 to 500 mghz x4 cpu cores thats a giant amount, and worth it take it back.



yeah, he sould be able to see at LEAST 3.6-3.8ghz out of the q6600. thats the sweet spot for the q6600.


----------



## Davidelmo (Nov 1, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah, he sould be able to see at LEAST 3.6-3.8ghz out of the q6600. thats the sweet spot for the q6600.



So, really I see myself as having 3 options:

a) Do nothing. Suffice with the fact that I still have a quad core 2.4Ghz CPU, which is still a great performer.

b) Swap the motherboard for another, using the P35 chipset. I'd have to take out the Striker and sell it on ebay. Since the Striker is so expensive new, the 2nd hand price might just about cover a new motherboard... if I'm lucky!

c) Swap the CPU for a Core 2 Duo instead. The E6750 is about £120, and it will probably get close to 4Ghz on the Striker, right? So far, the difference between quad/dual core isn't really that big. But then I have a perfectly good G0 going to ebay, which kinda sucks.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 1, 2007)

Davidelmo said:


> So, really I see myself as having 3 options:
> 
> a) Do nothing. Suffice with the fact that I still have a quad core 2.4Ghz CPU, which is still a great performer.
> 
> ...



A striker extreme will have a hardtime hitting 4.0ghz beacuse it would need a giant fsb with a e6750 due to it's low multiplier keep you board sell your Go quad and get a e6850 with the money with that chip you will hit 3.9ghz or higher 24/7


----------



## Davidelmo (Nov 1, 2007)

trt740 said:


> A striker extreme will have a hardtime hitting 4.0ghz beacuse it would need a giant fsb with a e6750 due to it's low multiplier keep you board sell your Go quad and get a e6850 with the money with that chip you will hit 3.9ghz or higher 24/7




Hmm, I'll look into it.

The E6850 is about £170

The Q6600 is also about £170

So, I'd still be spending more to go down from quad core to dual core.

For the same £170 I could buy a new motherboard that will overclock the Q6600

Do you still think swapping the CPU is the best idea?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 1, 2007)

Davidelmo said:


> Hmm, I'll look into it.
> 
> The E6850 is about £170
> 
> ...




I wouldn't but I was trying to lessen the pain in the ass factor. I would buy a new motherboard and sell the striker but it is a total pain. On the other hand a e6850 at 3.8ghz to 4.0ghz is one fast son of a gun.


----------

